# New tankless



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Have any of you folks seen the new tankless that has a built in recirc pump with a small storage tank yet?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

house plumber said:


> Have any of you folks seen the new tankless that has a built in recirc pump with a small storage tank yet?


Ya navien has been doing them for a while


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've seen the Navien. I heard Rinnai has one on the way.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

how much bigger are they? what size storage tank?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Very little look them up on navien website


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Have any of you folks seen the new tankless that has a built in recirc pump with a small storage tank yet?


have you put one in yet ?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> have you put one in yet ?


No I'm sure if I did you would have heard about it by now. Rod told me about them yesterday. The house I'm doing now has 2 of them. I assume they will be Rannai since Clearwater Gas will be doing the gas and supplying them.


----------

